
What is the best media player? - sabubabu
What is the best media player to help us watching any videos no matter the format.
======
Frnando
Well, There are many media player, But I will tell you about the best media
player. Photos and music are almost entirely viewed on mobile devices, and
mobile video consumption is only rising. While many people stick to the built-
in or default apps on iOS and Android, many third-party apps are way better
for media, adding extra features and hugely improving the user experience
through good design.

Below is the list of some good media player:

VLC Media Player

PotPlayer

KMPlayer

Media Player Classic – Home Cinema

ACG Player

GOM Media Player

DivX Player

Kodi

Plex

5KPlayer

Among all of those, the best media player is the VLC player. VLC media player
(commonly known as VLC) is a portable, free and open-source, cross-platform
media player and streaming media server written by the VideoLAN project. VLC
is available for desktop (can download from [https://theporndude.com/useful-
software](https://theporndude.com/useful-software)) operating systems as also
mobile platforms like Android, iPad, iPhone, and iPod Touch. VLC is also
available in App stores such as Apple's App Store.

VLC media player supports many audio and video compression methods and file
formats, and streaming protocols. It is able to stream media over computer
networks and to transcode multimedia files.

So this is the best media player.

------
tenken
I like VLC.
[https://www.videolan.org/index.html](https://www.videolan.org/index.html)

------
pentago
All of them suck to be honest because they're notnmade by people who consume
lots of multimedia so they don't know problems, usually.

